# CO2 tank pressure chart



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I found this chart on a paintballer site and thought it'd be helpful:

http://www.warpig.com/paintball/technical/gasses/co2pv.gif

It shows the pressure you should expect at a given room temperature if there's still liquid CO2 in the tank.


----------



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey thanks Bill for the Heads up on this!!!


----------

